# όποιος καεί με το χυλό φυσά και το γιαούρτι = once bitten, twice shy; a burnt child dreads the fire



## nickel (Oct 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω το τέλος ακινήτων στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ να το λες χαράτσι. Αλλά ποιος θα μου εξηγήσει γιατί η κάρτα αποδείξεων βαφτίστηκε ξαφνικά [χτες; σήμερα;] από τα ΜΜΕ «φοροκάρτα»;



Πρόκειται για το σύνδρομο «*όποιος καεί με το χυλό φυσά και το γιαούρτι*».

Ή, ακόμα και δώρα να μας χαρίσουν, θα φοβόμαστε ότι, με το που θα ανοίξουμε το κουτί, θα πεταχτεί ο φορομπήχτης.





Αλλά εδώ είναι το ελληνοαγγλικό νήμα. Δύο προτάσεις έχω για το αγγλικό:

*όποιος καεί με το χυλό φυσά και το γιαούρτι
once bitten, twice shy
a burnt child dreads the fire*

Επειδή το Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs τα έχει και δύο, τα παρουσιάζω στην ιστορική τους εξέλιξη:

The variant *once burned, twice shy* is particularly common in the US, perhaps influenced by *a burnt child dreads the fire*.

Jawleyford had been bit once, and he was not going to give Mr. Sponge a second chance. [1853 Surtees _Sponge's Sporting Tour_ xxxvii.]
Once bitten, twice shy. [1894 G. F. Northall _Folk-Phrases_ 20]
Once bit twice shy. He had no mind to be kidnapped. [1920 Conrad _Rescue_ III. ix.]
She was especially on her guard‥because she'd been victimized in a stupid swindle herself, recently. Once burned, twice shy, you know. [1949 ‘S. Sterling’ _Dead Sure_ XV.]
I can't imagine why this man would be harassing my wife again, Mr. Cooperman. You'd think ‘Once burned, twice shy’, wouldn't you. [1981 H. Engel _Ransom Game_ xvi.]
Once bitten, twice shy when thinking of certain shops. [1998 _Times_ 7 Jan. 27/6]
http://www.answers.com/topic/once-bitten-twice-shy#ixzz1ZZEhZDMW



Brend child fuir fordredeth [is in dread of]. [_c_ 1250 _Proverbs of Hending_ in _Anglia_ (1881) IV. 199]
‘For evermore gladly,’ as I rede, ‘Brent child of fier hath mych drede.’ [_c_ 1400 _Romaunt of Rose_ l. 1820]
A burnt childe dreadeth the fire. ‥Thou mayst happely forsweare thy selfe, but thou shalt neuer delude me. [1580 Lyly _Euphues & his England_ II. 92]
He then observed, that a burnt child dreads the fire;‥that a Jew had lately passed thro' France, who had put off false Bank notes, and that I might‥have taken some. [1777 P. Thicknesse _Journey_ I. xviii.]
She will not touch a match or a lighted candle‥which proves that the proverb is true which says: a burnt child dreads the fire. [1889 _Pictorial Proverbs for Little People_ 5]
The burnt child fears the fire, and bitter experience had taught Pongo Twistleton to view with concern the presence in his midst of Ickenham's fifth earl. [1948 Wodehouse _Uncle Dynamite_ II. vii.]
The burned child fears the fire and when dawn breaks next Tuesday voters may pull the covers over their ringing heads and refuse to get out of bed. [1984 _Newsweek_ 5 Nov. 98]
http://www.answers.com/topic/a-burnt-child-dreads-the-fire#ixzz1ZZF252Sf​


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 3, 2011)

Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ (νεανικές αμαρτίες...):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2011)

Στο νέτι μοιάζει να υπερισχύει η εκδοχή «Όποιος καεί στο(ν) χυλό...» --που σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι: Τι το ήθελες, ευλογημένε, το μακροβούτι στον χυλό;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο νέτι μοιάζει να υπερισχύει η εκδοχή «Όποιος καεί στο(ν) χυλό...» --που σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι: Τι το ήθελες, ευλογημένε, το μακροβούτι στον χυλό;


Όχι μόνο στο νέτι — θα πρέπει να με καταιονίζεις με καυτό χυλό για να πω «με το χυλό».


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

Στο ΛΚΝ:
*Όποιος καεί / κάηκε στο χυλό / στο κουρκούτι / στο γάλα, φυσάει και το γιαούρτι.*
Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*Όποιος καεί με τον / στον χυλό, φυσά και το γιαούρτι.*

Έκανα κι εγώ το δικό μου, δεν αξιοποίησα καν τις διαζευκτικές αναφορές, γιατί θέλω το μέτρο που έχει η εκδοχή «όποιος καεί με το χυλό φυσά και το γιαούρτι». Σκέτη ποίηση.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2011)

Στο ανθολόγιο της Γ' και Δ' δημοτικού πάντως, χώθηκε πάλι η πανταχού παρούσα γριά: _Κάηκε η γριά στο χυλό, φυσάει και το γιαούρτι._
Όχι μόνο στο ανθολόγιο όμως· κι εγώ το θυμάμαι κάμπριο, και μετά τσεμπερογραϊδίου και άνευ.


----------

